# What is Freemasonry?



## Blake Bowden (Feb 11, 2010)

Freemasonry is the oldest and largest world wide fraternity dedicated to the Brotherhood of Man under the Fatherhood of a Supreme Being. Although of a religious nature, Freemasonry is not a religion. It urges its members, however, to be faithful and devoted to their own religious beliefs.

The organization of Freemasonry is based on a system of Grand Lodges, each sovereign within its own territory. There is no central authority governing all Grand Lodges. However to be acknowledged by others, acceptable traditions, standards and practices must be maintained. In the state of Texas, the governing body is called the Grand Lodge of Texas, AF & AM.

As a fraternity, Freemasonry provides an opportunity for men to meet and enjoy friendly companionship. In the spirit of helpfulness and brotherly love and guided by strict moral principles it encourages goodwill toward all mankind. Freemasonry is of a personal nature and private in its ceremonies. The tools of the operative masons are used to symbolize and teach the basic principles of brotherly love, charity, and truth which Masons are encouraged to practice in their daily lives.

Freemasonry is not a secret society. Its aims, principles, constitutions and rules are available to the public and its members are a perfect liberty to acknowledge their membership. The only secrets in Freemasonry are the traditional modes of recognition.

A Freemason is taught that his prime duties are to his God, to the laws of the country in which he lives and works, and to his family. Any attempt to use his membership to promote his own or anyone else's business, profession or personal interests, and any attempt to shield a Freemason who as acted dishonorable or unlawfully , is contrary to the conditions on which he seeks admission.

By following the three Great principles of Brotherly Love, Relief and Truth a Freemason hopes to show tolerance and respect for the opinions of others; to practice charity within the community as a whole both by charitable giving and voluntary efforts; and to strive to attain truth and high moral standards in his own life.


----------



## FlBrother324 (Nov 7, 2013)

Well said Br. Blake. You've hit the proverbial "nail on the head"!!! WOW! :SNC::thumbup:


----------



## BroBook (Nov 8, 2013)

Good stuff sir!!!


My Freemasonry


----------



## jwilder79 (Feb 20, 2014)

Outstanding

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Aug 20, 2014)

Very well put sir.


----------



## charles jackan (Oct 3, 2014)

Sounds noble,very noble


----------



## Paul Aquilina (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey people! 
We run a masonic podcast and answer this very question in our very first episode! It's Titled "What Is Freemasonry"
Check it out on YouTube at 



Our Facebook link is www.facebook.com/blueloungevic


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 22, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## SteveH (Feb 11, 2018)

I have a hard time getting people to understand what we are. Perhaps I should memorize that.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 11, 2018)

SteveH said:


> I have a hard time getting people to understand what we are.


I don't think that it's possible to get someone not of The Craft to totally understand what we are.


----------



## saman (Mar 27, 2018)

thank's a lot you dear brother for valuabe informations


----------



## CLewey44 (Mar 27, 2018)

One of the most difficult questions I've ever had to answer.


----------



## Preston H (Jul 15, 2018)

Im from SLC UT there is a lodge here id love to join but im not sure im on the level from a societal standpoint

Sent from my LM-Q710(FGN) using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Jul 15, 2018)

saman said:


> thank's a lot you dear brother for valuabe informations



Unfortunately Freemasonry is VERY ILLEGAL in Iran since the revolution (membership in Iran after the revolution carried the DEATH penalty): it is wrongly perceived to be anti-Islamic and pro-Zionist (which is ABSOLUTELY FALSE). There are a number of Masonic brothers of the Islamic faith in the USA (in Houston Texas lodges) and after the revolution, the Grand Lodge of Iran had to go into exile in California, USA (I have heard that their lodges work in the Farsi language and membership is restricted).


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Jul 15, 2018)

Actually I meant to say not just in Houston, Texas but all over the USA: some are and have been Master (President) of their lodge


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## A Brother of Brothers (Dec 3, 2019)

Brother that was WELL said!!! Now that's Masonry...


----------

